# Hit a Deer



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Had my new G30 for three months, and it's off to the bodyshop on Tuesday following impact with a large deer... just one of these things living and commuting through the Perthshire countryside and it is rutting season so there are loads of deer about, but annoying none the less.

Because of the deer, I wasn't going very fast anyway and hit the brakes so impact speed was probably only around 10 mph or so but deer are solid animals, and its been enough to smash both the kidney grilles and dent the active shutters behind the grilles...





Could have been so much worse, I suppose - a colleague last year wrote his Golf off when he hit a stag, and the antlers came into the car so he had a narrow escape from serious injury! My car going to bodyshop on Tuesday for a repairs estimate.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's unlucky. At least it's not too bad as they do leave an awful mess if you hit one.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Those MF’s don’t carry insurance!

Looks like you got away quite lightly with it though


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

10 years ago I hit a deer that ran out in front of me when I was doing 60mph. The whole front end of my wife’s mondeo got smashed in and it was written off. The police thought the deer must be close by in the woods injured so they went looking for it because they would’ve had to get someone to put it to sleep so it didn’t suffer but they couldn’t find it. It was like hitting a brick wall so looking at your car you had a lucky escape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I hit a deer years ago on a straight patch of road in the old mans old company Mondeo, was about 60mph and the thing jumped out of the hedge in front of me. Any later and it would have landed on the bonnet. Hit it with the offside front of the car, minor bonnet dent and the leading edge of the wing was crumpled. I could see the deer spin like a top in my peripheral vision. Another motorist stopped and a police car was behind him. Police wear amazed there was no more damage, deer was dead as a post though which I think is basically inevitable at 60mph.

Just one of those things. Hit a fudging pheasant with my Scoob years ago and it took all the paint off my bumper and chipped it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WRX said:


> 10 years ago I hit a deer that ran out in front of me when I was doing 60mph. The whole front end of my wife's mondeo got smashed in and it was written off. The police thought the deer must be close by in the woods injured so they went looking for it because they would've had to get someone to put it to sleep so it didn't suffer but they couldn't find it. It was like hitting a brick wall so looking at your car you had a lucky escape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are solid when you hit them... the one I hit was killed by the impact, I went back to check and it seemed to have 'exploded' - must have hit the rib cage back into the insides. I couldn't move it on my own tho, damn heavy beast.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I presume that's deer fur behind your number plate ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

So what did you have for supper that night?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dholdi said:


> I presume that's deer fur behind your number plate ?


It is, yes. There was some that made it into the engine bay as well, and a bit of an off smell through the vents for a couple days too!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> So what did you have for supper that night?


:lol: sadly, there was little left of the deer that could be used for eating, the impact made a mess of it  ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to read the news Dave, you’ve done well not to come off far worse. Good luck with the repair.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I hit a deer while I was going around 55MPH.
The front bumper smashed and after I got the car back from the bodyshop the fit of the grill, bumper, bonnet and headlights didn't look right. The bodyshop couldn't get it right so I rejected the repair. The impact had pushed the whole front of the car back, just a few mm but enough, and the bonnet catch was bent.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: sadly, there was little left of the deer that could be used for eating, the impact made a mess of it  ...


Shame that cos venison is dead dear. :lol:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh me nae so good min, least your not hurt which is the main thing and it could been far worse . If there is one deer there is normally more following behind or in this case when the rut is in full swing the stag will be doing his territory and chasing the hinds to mate and fending off other stags .


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Shame that cos venison is dead dear. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Unlucky mate! I hit one about 13 years ago at 45mph and done in my drivers light, drivers wing, bonnet and front bumper and grill, So I know that feeling all too well!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like it will be an insurance claim for repairs...

However, while on phone to Direct Line, I was impressed with the zero fuss for wanting to use my own garage for repairs, I still get a hire car, my excess remains the same and my NCD is unaffected by a claim for a wild animal strike. So good news there at least, and kudos to Direct Line for making the process fuss free


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I had an issue with Direct Line using my own garage. 
Happy to do so, until they got the estimate. 

Before you give them the estimate, make sure you have another quote from a dealer, otherwise they could contest it. If they do, present them with the astronomical dealer repair and ask them to take their pick. 

They own their own repair business, and the branch local to me does a shocking job at an inflated price. But it’s all ‘within the group’ so there is a bit of creative accounting going on. 

Good luck.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Glad no-one was injured in this incident, they can do tremendous damage.

The odd thing about deer, well up here that is, is that if you hit one it belongs to nobody [that's in case you try to claim against the land/estate owner for unfenced land etc .], but if your shoot one.....look out!!


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

You've definitely got off lightly there, this was from a dog, considerably smaller than a deer! I was on the A19 doing 70 at the time, not somewhere you expect a dog to run out.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you eat the dog?


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Did you eat the dog?


:lol: No


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

andspenka said:


> You've definitely got off lightly there, this was from a dog, considerably smaller than a deer! I was on the A19 doing 70 at the time, not somewhere you expect a dog to run out.


Yeah, I was lucky that I was already going pretty slow along the stretch of road as deer are common, but there was no missing it - and you cannot just creep along at 10 mph waiting for a deer to jump out.

My colleague hit a stag last year, at 60... wrote off his Golf. Antlers came through the windscreen and into the passenger side of the car, was a right mess! So a broken grille and a slightly mis shaped bumper I consider a lucky escape.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Go on Dave, share with us the cost of repairing minor damage.

I am sure it is eye watering?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Go on Dave, share with us the cost of repairing minor damage.
> 
> I am sure it is eye watering?


If the bumper is undamaged - £800-ish to replace the grilles (cheap) and the active radiator shutters behind (not cheap!), as they have been bent out of shape and cracked, and the plastic 'mesh' of the lower bumper which has been cracked.

The bumper has not yet been removed, but if when it's removed it a damaged in any way and needs replaced, then you can more than double the £800, especially if there are any other things behind that are broken.

Another member of the G30 facebook group had a bill of €19k for a deer hit - grilles, active shutters, bumper, headlights (icon ones), bonnet... not sure why it was quite that expensive.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry to read your misfortune Dave.
Glad no one was hurt and the damage is only to your car/wallet.
Very annoying though on your new car

I too hit a deer a couple of years ago doing about 55. It jumped a fence straight onto the road and I just clipped it with the passenger side front end.

I looked in my mirror and it looked like it was having a fit then it jumped up and ran off.

Barely any damage on the car, just a couple of scuffs on the bumper, both the deer and myself were very lucky.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just one of these things... I got a bigger fright the last time I had a run in with Perthshire wildlife...



Hit a Buzzard crossing the Friarton Bridge at 70 mph... most of the glass stayed in the laminate but some small shards came into the interior  Made a loud bang, and the guy overtaking me at the time slammed on his brakes!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

you got off lightly! This is how I got my username...


__
https://flic.kr/p/4HGugd


----------

